# Tunitas!



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

What a ride. I've been on it two weekends in a row now. I'm completely unprepared for it so I get the full wallop of this ride. I mean, what a great ride with epic climbs, stunning views and thrilling descents.

route: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...361971,-122.228394&spn=0.235221,0.441513&z=11

Have you been on it? What was your route and what do you like about it.

Both times, I started at Palo Alto. Up OLH, to the ocean, up Tunitas and down Kings. We did Pescadero/Stage last weekend and that is a treat.

fc


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I like Tunitas too, but it's narrow, and some of the blind hairpins worry me. 

I know you only see like 5 cars the entire way, but I visualize a car coming around a blind turn at the same time I do, going the other way and too fast, of course.

Someone say something to put my mind at ease. 
.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

That's a classic route, to be sure. You can add some climbing with Lobitos Creek/Verde/Lobitos Cutoff back to Tunitas, or Lobitos Creek to Verde, north to Purisima Creek and then ride the trail through the Purisima park (it's doable on a road bike) up to Skyline (you come out not far from Kings, but toward 92). Or rather than heading straight to the ocean on 84, go left on Pescadero Rd (past Apple Jack's) and follow it to the right (rather than going straight to West Alpine) up Haskin's Grade and take the descent and rollers to Pescadero, then ride through town and take the southern part of Stage Rd back to 84.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

SystemShock said:


> I like Tunitas too, but it's narrow, and some of the blind hairpins worry me.
> 
> I know you only see like 5 cars the entire way, but I visualize a car coming around a blind turn at the same time I do, going the other way and too fast, of course.
> 
> Someone say something to put my mind at ease.


I've been living in the santa cruz mountains for the last 10 years and riding bicycles and motorcycles in the mountains since the mid 80s, and I have so far avoided getting hit by cars clipping the apex (or doing anything else). It helps that when you are climbing on a bicycle you can hear cars coming, so you are ready for them. Pay attention to your surroundings and you'll be fine.

I think that Tunitas is one of the safer roads for cycling- it's so tight and bumpy that not many people travel on it, and they are usually going slow.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ericm979 said:


> I think that Tunitas is one of the safer roads for cycling- it's so tight and bumpy that not many people travel on it, and they are usually going slow.


Ok here's the situation now. Since the Tour of California, the road has been paved most of the way. It is awesome now!!! 

But as a side effect, there's a lot of descenders now, both cars, motorbikes and bicycles. The road is plenty safe, but stay on the right side! Don't even try to hang on the left and listen for oncoming traffic since you will not hear the bicycles descending.

The other new thing is the Bike Hut near the bottom of the climb. It is an unmanned food store that is truly awesome. There's a lot of nuts, dried fruit, water plus a place to sit down and rest.

fc


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

francois said:


> Ok here's the situation now. Since the Tour of California, the road has been paved most of the way. It is awesome now!!!
> 
> *But as a side effect, there's a lot of descenders now, both cars, motorbikes and bicycles. The road is plenty safe, but stay on the right side! Don't even try to hang on the left and listen for oncoming traffic since you will not hear the bicycles descending.*
> 
> The other new thing is the Bike Hut near the bottom of the climb. It is an unmanned food store that is truly awesome. There's a lot of nuts, dried fruit, water plus a place to sit down and rest.


Thanks Francois. Sound advice. :yesnod:
.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Undecided said:


> That's a classic route, to be sure. You can add some climbing with Lobitos Creek/Verde/Lobitos Cutoff back to Tunitas, or Lobitos Creek to Verde, north to Purisima Creek and then ride the trail through the Purisima park (it's doable on a road bike) up to Skyline (you come out not far from Kings, but toward 92). Or rather than heading straight to the ocean on 84, go left on Pescadero Rd (past Apple Jack's) and follow it to the right (rather than going straight to West Alpine) up Haskin's Grade and take the descent and rollers to Pescadero, then ride through town and take the southern part of Stage Rd back to 84.


Nice! I've done this 'Lobitos Creek/Verde/Lobitos Cutoff back to Tunitas' and it's truly spectacular in that little valley. It softens up the legs for Tunitas too.

We always try to take the left on Pescadero Rd and hook up with Stage that way. It is such a great addition and it gets you off 84.

Now when you can add Pescadero Rd. and Lobitos Creek, that is a big day!

fc


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Is the flattish part near the top repaved?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Is the flattish part near the top repaved?


No it's not. So that's the roughest part of this route now.

fc


----------



## ssulljm (Nov 2, 2008)

Lets not forget , at the top of Tunitas, 1-2 mi from Skyline,is the Star Hill rd to Swett rd to Skyline option for those that are heading South on ca35.
This bypasses that shoulderless climb from Tunitas+Skyline south...which can be frightening on a busy wknd, or commute time ride.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ssulljm said:


> Lets not forget , at the top of Tunitas, 1-2 mi from Skyline,is the Star Hill rd to Swett rd to Skyline option for those that are heading South on ca35.
> This bypasses that shoulderless climb from Tunitas+Skyline south...which can be frightening on a busy wknd, or commute time ride.


That is a wonderful suggestion!!!

I know that road well since I ride Skeggs quite a bit. It definitely cuts out the bad parts when headed towards 84.

I will try that. I will miss the Kings Mountain descent but I go too fast down that thing anyway.

fc


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

francois said:


> I will try that. I will miss the Kings Mountain descent but I go too fast down that thing anyway.
> fc


Nice route, just don't forget the old (modified) saying, "The faster they go, the harder they fall"


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

This has got to be one of my favorites in the area. We always start at Canada Rd and do 84 up and over then have lunch in Pescadero at the bakery/store then back over Stage to Tunitas.....great ride, awesome workout.


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

*climbing 84*

think ive only gone up the east side of 84 once on the bicycle. no frikken thank you. i would definitely suggest old la honda, down the west side of same and 84 out to the coast. way too many cars on the east side of 84. just my .02


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

DCTILLER said:


> think ive only gone up the east side of 84 once on the bicycle. no frikken thank you. i would definitely suggest old la honda, down the west side of same and 84 out to the coast. way too many cars on the east side of 84. just my .02


Yes, do not ever climb 84 again. Old La Honda is 10x better and safer.

fc


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I made my annual trip up from SoCal back in June and rode Tunitas a couple times. Francois, I use the route you took quite a bit. It's been one of my favorites since I started riding in the mid '80s. 

I also like the up Kings, down Tunitas, 1 south to Pescadero, then up to West Alpine, down Page Mill. That's a tough ride, and last time I was not in the best form and was really struggling up W. Alpine. The descent down Page Mill is fun though, even when totally shelled from the heat and climbing. 

Another good one if you want epic is up OLH, down W. Alpine, Pescadero to 1 south, up Bonny Doon/Pine Flat, then Empire Grade and down Jamison Ck to 236, back up 9 and down the other side, drop down Redwood Gulch to Stevens Cyn and back to wherever. I did that ride once from Los Altos and then ate the biggest burrito you ever saw.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Both W.A. and Jamison Ck beg to be ridden up!


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

rzims said:


> This has got to be one of my favorites in the area. We always start at Canada Rd and do 84 up and over then have lunch in Pescadero at the bakery/store then back over Stage to Tunitas.....great ride, awesome workout.


I sometimes see people going riding up 84 from east to west, and I wonder: Why? It strikes me as relatively unsafe, and I don't see how it could be better than OLH or Kings, which are both nearby. For what it's worth, it is also bound to annoy drivers, because it is genuinely difficult to responsibly pass a cyclist there. Of course, it's your call on whether that matters to you.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Undecided said:


> I sometimes see people going riding up 84 from east to west, and I wonder: Why? It strikes me as relatively unsafe, and I don't see how it could be better than OLH or Kings, which are both nearby..


Well, La Honda (84) has a lesser and much steadier grade than OLH or Kings Mountiain, as well as less elevation gain. So other than the traffic, it is an easier climb.

By the way OLH was way better traffic wise 25 years ago than it is now.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Undecided said:


> I sometimes see people going riding up 84 from east to west, and I wonder: Why? It strikes me as relatively unsafe, and I don't see how it could be better than OLH or Kings, which are both nearby. For what it's worth, it is also bound to annoy drivers, because it is genuinely difficult to responsibly pass a cyclist there. Of course, it's your call on whether that matters to you.


I believe that most people who climb up Highway 84 are unaware of the Old La Honda and Kings Mountain Climbs. Fyi, OLH, is South of 84 and Kings Mountain is north of 84. All these climbs lead to Skyline Blvd or Highway 35.

Climbing 84 is unsafe because of the heavy traffic. It is either tourist traffic or race car traffic and they all eat up the shoulder on those blind corners. There is just no reason for it since instead of 100+ cars passing you, you'll have one or two cars pass you on the other two climbs.

OLH and Kings Mountain are magnificent climbs. They are both easy with OLH only climbing 1300 feet. They both twist and turn through the woods. And you will pass and will get passed by many avid cyclists.

fc


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

West Alpine is a fun climb, very little traffic and plenty of gradient changes and scenery to keep it interesting. Jamison Ck seems like it would be wicked, like going up Redwood Gulch only 4 times as long. 



poff said:


> Both W.A. and Jamison Ck beg to be ridden up!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

The Santa Cruz County Cycling club often does Tunitas, but generally does it all from the west side. The typical route involves Pescadero, Stage, Tunitas, Skyline, west Alpine, and Pescadero Creek. The more gung ho start and end the ride in/near Santa Cruz.


----------



## AMike (Nov 26, 2005)

My favorite loop w/Tunitas (so far) is up Page Mill, down Alpine, over Haskin's via Pesky road, Stage, 1, Tunitas, King's and back to home however I want. I don't know how much climbing it is, but it's around 5 hours or so of excellent riding.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Somewhat related, I've been put off climbing 92 from Cañada to Skyline (the top intersection) because of the amount of traffic. Anyone done it and what was your experience?


----------



## WMBigs (Aug 29, 2009)

Tunitas Creek Baby!! I loved that ride. I think more because I could hammer it bad than any other reason. I lived in South San Jose, Blossom Hill area. Ride to Los Gatos, hwy 9 to Santa Cruz, up hwy 1, not sure how we got to Tanitas from 1. Rode to Palo Alto once, too much traffic. Would take skyline back to Hwy 9 the other times. Back to Los Gatos. Did it alittle different each time. One ride was good for 123 miles, ate a couple Power Bars and felt great. That year I did 10,000 miles and could hammer! I am a sluggo now, just getting back into it after many years. I had been here a few times looking for Tanitas threads, Thanks!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Somewhat related, I've been put off climbing 92 from Cañada to Skyline (the top intersection) because of the amount of traffic. Anyone done it and what was your experience?


I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ratpick said:


> Somewhat related, I've been put off climbing 92 from Cañada to Skyline (the top intersection) because of the amount of traffic. Anyone done it and what was your experience?


Climbing 92 is like climbing 84... a big mistake. These roads are highways with a lot of tourists, a bunch of blind corners and no bike space for a bike.


fc


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> I wouldn't even consider it.


Yup. Especially because then you miss the great stretch of Skyline from Kings to 92.


----------

